# Who watches Naruto?



## kehcorpz (Jun 13, 2016)

If yes who's your favorite character? I'd go with Kakashi. I only wish he'd performed
more jutsus. Where are the 1000 jutsus he copied? Why do we never see them?

What also really sucks is that he loses the sharingan at the end. If I had something
to say he'd have gotten a second sharingan and not lost his one sharingan which he had.
Kakashi with 2 sharingans would have been awesome. Or at least 1 mangekyo sharingan
this would also have been cool but no sharingan is not acceptable to me.

I like Naruto better than Naruto Shippuden. Shippuden it too much over the top.
The fights in Naruto had a different feeling like Orochimaru vs the 3rd Kage or
Kakashi vs the guy with the huge sword. These fights were much better.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 14, 2016)

My coach is mad keen. I am more of an airbender guy.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jun 14, 2016)

what?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 14, 2016)

I watch some anime, naruto's not on that list though


----------



## kehcorpz (Jun 17, 2016)

why not?


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> If yes who's your favorite character? I'd go with Kakashi. I only wish he'd performed
> more jutsus. Where are the 1000 jutsus he copied? Why do we never see them?
> 
> What also really sucks is that he loses the sharingan at the end. If I had something
> ...


This is all Greek to me.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jun 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> This is all Greek to me.



then you should check it out start with naruto season 1 episode 1


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm more of a Scooby Do guy.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jun 18, 2016)

check this out. if this doesn't make you want to become a ninja then you're probably dead.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 18, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> check this out. if this doesn't make you want to become a ninja then you're probably dead.



I think you mean "if this doesn't make you want to become a mutant superhero then you're probably dead."


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I'm more of a Scooby Do guy.



Sam Greco was in the movie.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I'm more of a Scooby Do guy.



Sam Greco was in the movie.


----------



## UqaabKamikaze (Oct 5, 2016)

I watched Death Note which I liked most an Kenichi the history's mightiest desciple it is good one.
Sorry, only these two I watched.

Sent from my Karbonn A2+ using Tapatalk


----------

